# Have you ever performed at a con?



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

Or do you have plans to? I've played at a couple, with a number of different bands. It's really good fun, honestly. Highly advisable.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 17, 2013)

I've done some auctions and spoken on panels, but I'm not a musical act.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 17, 2013)

Probably not at a con, but maybe when I buy my CDJs, new monitors and mixers and stuff I'll see if I can play at a few clubs in the city I live in, aside from places like London and Bristol it's awesome for nightlife in England


----------



## Demensa (Feb 19, 2013)

If I had a band I would love to play at one...

I just don't have the people right now.


----------



## pukedshark (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been invited to do stuff at cons, but never have had the money/courage to go -A-


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 1, 2013)

I really wanna go and play my violin at one or something but I have no money and no time to go. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## ESB1023 (Apr 21, 2013)

I would if I had a fursuit :-/


----------

